# New, Trying To Conceive, TWW Right Now..



## Shawty

Hello, Obviously I'm new. My user name is Shawty because I'm short :) My real name is Darien. I am currently a full time student working part time and going to school to be a dental hygenist. I am also trying to make a baby :) My last period was Sept 19 and I'm pretty sure I've ovulated, either way I have sex every other day anyway, so I'm hoping to be able to test soon :) 


Wish me luck?


----------



## Shawty

Hmm, apparently I can't even spell my future occupation right *hygienist*


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: good luck with ttc hope you catch the egg this month :) and welcome to bnb :)


----------



## Naiokas mum

Hey there, my name is Jessica. My lmp was the 17th September's so I'm right in the tww with you  
I had some possible symptoms last week, cramps, pinching, headaches tired easily and so many positive opks I am now not sure how many dpos I am, just sticking with the app on my phone as a way to measure. Today at 8 dpo nothing except a general achey feeling pelvic area. I had a miscarriage on the 22nd august so I'm just happy to be in the game again. Hopefully we get our Bfps very soon! 
Let me know how your going


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! Good luck with TTC! :dust:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Shawty

Thank you everybody!


And Jessica, I'm so excited! We could be bump buddies :) When are you going to start testing? And as far as symptoms for me, I haven't noticed anything- I'm also not very in tune with my body though..


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Shawty

Hola :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## ..Julie..

Hello! I'm new to this site as well and my husband and I are on month 2 of TTC now after birth control pills. We are newly married. Just ovulated 4 days ago and now the TWW begins! My name is Julie and I would love to have more people take this journey with me especially during the TWW. I believe I had a little bit of food poisoning yesterday so it was hard to tell what may have been any super early symptoms and what was related to the food poisoning. Had some pinching and little bit of cramping. Just feeling a little bit "different" but it could be in my head! Never know!! Ahh it makes me crazy!


----------



## Naiokas mum

Yay let's be bump buddys, im 9 dpo today and stupidly took a test this morning (I know I know) I'm hopeless. Obviously a negative. Oh well its not to long till I will know either way


----------



## Naiokas mum

Hi Julie! Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Shawty

Jessica, I sent you a friend request :)


----------



## Naiokas mum

I have no idea how any of this works, I might have stuffed it up. Haha I sent you one too. I'm on my mobile so it's a bit tricky. How are you feeling any way?


----------



## ..Julie..

I can't figure out how to add friends on my phone ... Just tries I will have to check on my computer tomorrow morning! Just laying in bed going through threads :) I'm pretty sure I'm already addicted to this site!

Fingers crossed for you Jessica! I will probably test early too it's so hard not to!!


----------



## Naiokas mum

I'll try to send you one, the more of us going crazy together the better I think. Haha


----------



## babymad90

hi there am new to the site am kelly am 22. last period was 29 sep so just hope its good news soon. just came to say hi to every 1 and get to new a few people x


----------



## Naiokas mum

Gday and welcome. This site is great for support and just generally lurking symptoms while waiting around for good news. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome! & good luck :)


----------



## Shawty

Sorry, I have't been on. Broke my laptop screen :/ It'll be a few weeks before its fixed too. I will send requests or add people in a few. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Shawty

And I have no symptoms to report :(


----------



## Naiokas mum

I dont have much to report either at the moment, just waiting and waiting. I'm 11 dpo now or possibly 8 dpo, my opks were whacky so I'm not sure. Oh well the bitch will come or fingers crossed she won't for about 8 months.  
Keep me posted


----------



## Shawty

5 more days until testing for me :) I'll pry test early though. I reallyyyy want a baby this month. lol, I have it all planned out in my head. Everyones going to get grandma or auntie presents on christmas. I'll be past 12 weeks, which is when I'll probably want to wait until anyway. So it'll make a cute suprise for everyone :)


----------



## Naiokas mum

That's so cute, ill be testing soon. I had a temp drop yesterday but it is back up again today and also this morning in I had a few tiny tiny spots when I wiped. Sorry too much info but of course I'm hoping it was implantation spotting. I can dream can't I. Af is due in 2 or 3 days so ill be searching every spotting story I can until then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shawty

Lol, it's a symptom. No symptom is tmi.. I hope it was too! It falls in the right timing, doesn't it? I haven't had any symptoms still :/


----------



## xprincessx

welcome and good luck x


----------



## Shawty

No symptoms for me :( My face broke out a little bt too, it always does a week before af comes. :(


----------



## Naiokas mum

Hi, just thought I'd post a quick message. I just got my period. I'm actually ok with it.... Kind of ok anyway. I didnt think we were in with much of a shot this cycle. Hopefully you get a bfp! I'll come back and check on you through the week. Good luck


----------



## Shawty

Aww, maybe next month. I got some good news :) I got my BFP today!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Congratulations! And welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Naiokas mum

Congratulations! I'm really happy for you


----------



## Shawty

Thanks :) Just wish you would've got yours too. Now I gotta go find a diferent bump buddy :(


----------

